# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Devenir dveloppeur Web et d'Applications

## BrunoBN

Je suis actuellement Formateur Professionnel dAdultes, mon secteur dactivit volue, le passage au numrique nest plus une obligation davenir, mais un fait dactualit. Que ce soit en termes doutils, de techniques ou de modalits pdagogiques une expertise des outils bonne maitrise du Web devient un avantage indniable. Cest dans ce cadre et afin dlargir mes options professionnelles que je sollicite un Cong Individuel de Formation afin de suivre une formation de Dveloppeur Web et dApplications.
Afin de confirmer ce choix et daccroitre la possibilit dobtention de cette largissement de comptence, je vous invite  rpondre dans la mesure de vos possibilits au questionnaire qui suit.

----------

